# مكتبة مشاريع بريمافيرا اقتراح هام للمشرف و الإخوة المهندسين



## باسم منلا (6 مارس 2008)

تحية طيبة و بعد
أقترح إنشاء غرفة أو قسم خاص لإرسال مشاريع البريمافيرا
بحيث يتجمع لدينا مجموعة من المشاريع الجاهزة
مثل مشاريع الأبنية
مشاريع الأبراج
مشاريع الطرق
و هكذا
يمكن ضغط كل مشروع في ملف واحد بواسطة الأمر backup في البرنامج بريمافيرا
مما يسهل العملية
ارجو الإهتمام بالموضوع
و شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 مارس 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا باسم منلا

نورت ملتقانا 

وعن اقتراحك الجميل
فلدينا مكتبة متخصصة مصنفة حسب التصنيفات المتعددة بها

ارجو منك زيارتها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f76.html

ويوجد بها موضوع نجمع فيه المشاريع التي اعدت ببرنامج بريمافيرا

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321.html

بالمشاركتين 9 و 13 بالموضوع هناك


ولو ترى ان نفرد موضوعا منفردا لمشاريع بريمافيرا

فليكن لانه سيفيد في زيادة مساحة التخصص في موضوعات المكتبة الموجودة لدينا

واترك الموضوع لاخي ومشرفنا القدير محمود حازم عياد
حسب ما يراه من نقاش الاخوة الاعضاء

وهو اقدر مني في البت في هذا الاقتراح الخاص بمشاريع تم اعدادها ببرنامج بريمافيرا
​


----------



## باسم منلا (6 مارس 2008)

صديقي المشرف العزيز
لقد بحثت في هذه الروابط و لم سوى ملفين و بالصدفة 
اقترح إنشاء قسم خاص لمشاريع بريمافيرا فقط على غرار قسم مكتبة الإدارة التي تتضمن كتب فقط
انا مثلا أعمل في شركة مقاولات في دبي و لدي العديد من المشاريع الجاهزة للأبراج و الفلل 
و غيري أيضا لديه العديد من المشاريع
سيكون هذا القسم مفيد جدا لكل المهندسين
و شكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (8 مارس 2008)

اؤيد اقتراح الاخ باسم بشدة واتمنى من الاخ المهندس محمود حازم عياد ان يتخذ هذا القرار


----------



## ahmad.charafeddine (4 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز الرجاء ايفادنا بمشروع فيلا جاهز على البريمافيرا فأنا ابحث عن شي مماثل لاستند عليه في مشروعي 
وهذا سيكون مفيدا" ليس لي وحدي بل لكل الاخوة المشاركين
و مشكور سلف


----------



## المهندس عز (29 يناير 2013)

اتمنى ذلك واضم صوتى لزملائى


----------



## اجواء المعرفة (29 يناير 2013)

اقتراح يستحق التقدير والبحث خصوصا ان هناك الكثير من الجهات تطلب ذلك


----------



## eng_shady (29 يناير 2013)

أضم صوتي لك يا بشمهندس فكرة رائعة جدا


----------



## العبقرية (30 يناير 2013)

اقتراح اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا م باسم منالا ونرجو منك البدا فيه


----------



## yesmohammed (5 مارس 2014)

اقتراح جداً ممتاز ......


----------



## wael ahmed (8 مارس 2014)

أقتراح ممتاز نرجوا من السادة المشرفين تنفيذة


----------



## enghaytham (10 مارس 2014)

إقتراح جميل جدا ...!!!


----------

